# Nausea from hunger?



## mdevault (Dec 8, 2010)

I've noticed from the time I was little that I tend to feel nauseated if I get too hungry. I used to wake up in the morning this way a lot, almost like morning sickness, and felt sick until I had breakfast. Now it's not as bad, and I've even gone all day without eating until dinner on a semi-regular basis without trouble, though a couple months ago I waited too long for dinner and actually got so sick a few bites in I had to go throw up. Then I came back and finished dinner and was fine. I know, weird, but has anyone else had this?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

If you haven't already, you should have your esophagous checked out.


----------



## mdevault (Dec 8, 2010)

What should I have it checked for? I had a scope of my esophagus and stomach done years ago, but you made me a lil nervous because I have an aunt and an uncle who both died of esophageal cancer.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

You need to check that your esophagous is functioning correctly, and to examine for ulcers in your stomach, and erosion or ulcers in your esophagous.You have to look under the hood to find out why the motor's not running smoothly.I'm not suggesting for a moment that you have a disease, but with the prevalence of esophagous cancer amongst your relatives, the wisest course of action is to have routine esophagous examinations periodically. This will put your mind at ease and give you the best protection you can possibly get.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know what you mean I can get nausea from being over tired and hungry etc. Also be aware some rx meds can cause nausea too... so if you are on any meds (I mean even for other conditions...) they might be the culprit. I use Ginger capsules and the do an amazing job of quelling the nausea quickly for me.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

mdevault said:


> I've noticed from the time I was little that I tend to feel nauseated if I get too hungry. I used to wake up in the morning this way a lot, almost like morning sickness, and felt sick until I had breakfast. Now it's not as bad, and I've even gone all day without eating until dinner on a semi-regular basis without trouble, though a couple months ago I waited too long for dinner and actually got so sick a few bites in I had to go throw up. Then I came back and finished dinner and was fine. I know, weird, but has anyone else had this?


This happens to me frequently, although not as severely as it seems to affect you. If I go too long without eating I tend to get nauseous to the point where I'll start salivating as if I am going to vomit (although I never have when this is the cause of my nausea). This almost never happens to me first thing in the morning though, more commonly between breakfast and lunch or lunch and dinner. I had an endoscopy last year so I know my esophagus and upper GI are fine (according to my doctor)... The nausea may have to do with a significant drop in blood sugar... which would make some sense because I also tend to get shaky and lightheaded when I get overly hungry.


----------



## mdevault (Dec 8, 2010)

I tend to get that shaky, lightheaded low blood sugar feeling too, so that is a likely cause of the problem.


----------

